# Salt in tank



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 20g long with my 3 Rhom that i got from ash 2 weeks ago. He has very bad heater burn and it looks live someone took a spoon to him and ripped al the meat off of him. I want to try and use salt to heal him and try to stay away from meds. When i do a water change every week and a gravel vac every 2 weeks. Do i put in new slat every week or do it every 2 weeks witht he gravel vac. My question is do you need to add new salt after a water change.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I usually add new salt every water change if I need it. I don't see a problem with adding salt every week


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep add the appropriate amount of salt for the water you have taken out every water change
dixon


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

make sure you dont put too much salt in there since salt does not evaporate and is only removed through water changes.


----------

